# Jicama



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anybody know if Jicama is soluble fiber?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No food is 100% one or the other.http://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu/nutri...eets/fiber.html has a lot of foods including JicamaItem.......................Total(g)....Soluble(g).....Insoluble(g)Jicama, raw, 1/2 cup.......3.2..........1.7............1.5So a bit more soluble than insoluble. Which is what a lot of the "soluble fiber" foods look like.K.


----------



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, I have been looking for a good list of what is soluble and insoluble.


----------

